# st bedes school green lane blackburn lancashire



## petershaw (May 18, 2014)

hi to everyone just posting a message to ask if anyone has any photos of the old schools here? it was originally, st augstines and st monicas. they have created a new school around st monicas called st bedes.. however they are now going to pull down the early 60s building. st augstines.i have tried to get inside to take a few photos but it is fenced off. it would be a shame to see it torn down without any memories. I actually was in the hall when the moon landing took place. it is still intact today 18 may but it has not got long before they start to rip it to bits.:don't know who to approach regarding permission visit. any help in keeping my school days much appreciated


----------

